# Kindle 2 charging questions



## BeanieandCecil (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone done any voltage measurements on a Kindle 2? I'm trying to figure out the problem with this Kindle 2. When I plug it into the charger, I get no charging light whatsoever. I opened it up and measured the battery voltage which was very low. There are four different contacts marked +, D, C, -.
Measured from + to -, I get zero. Measured from - OR + TO D or C I get 1V. The battery is marked for 3.7 volts. I assume the battery is dead, but shouldn't the light still come on to indicate it is attempting a charge even if the battery is dead? Also, should I be able to measure a voltage on the contacts in the Kindle that feed the battery or is it some kind of pulsed charge? Right now, the thing is Dead. I don't want to invest in another battery if there is more wrong than the battery. I received the device in this condition so I don't know it's history.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome top TSF. :wave:










The Kindle charging is done via a USB MINI-A connector into the Kindle. As such the voltage in to the Kindle will (should) be 5 volts DC. Referring to the drawing, you should be measuring between pin 1 & 5 to ensure that you have voltage supply INTO the Kindle. As you can see, the + & - are the data lines in/out.

Sometimes the Kindle socket or the USB Mini-A plug can get stressed and become loose.

The Kindle does not come with a charger but with the mini-A cable. I suggest that you set the Kindle up as if to charge it in the way that you have always done. Then very gently 'wiggle' the mini-a connector while watching the pilot LED. If the LED flickers, then there is a stress wear problem. This can sometimes be rectified by VERY SLIGHTLY distorting the mini-a connector to give a tighter fit. (I place my Kindle face down on a book and allow the weight of the cable to apply just enough pressure to ensure contact connection.

While you have it apart, use a magnifier and look at the solder connections of the USB socket pins on the PCB. It is not beyond possibilities that there is a dry joint. rewhetting the solder carefully will should rectify that. 

Also try a standard wall wart charger 5Vdc that has a mini-a connector
Try charging via the usb socket on your PC
Try changing the cable


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Apart from the battery being marked as 3.7v, are there any other markings such as type ID?

Most batteries can be obtained on eBay at a very reasonable cost these days.


----------



## BeanieandCecil (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Donald, It's a brand new charger so I know that part is ok. I'll take a good look at the solder connections. They are very tiny. Wiggling the connection did nothing. 
I have seen replacement batteries for 14 dollars. I just didn't want to buy it if there was a separate problem with it charging.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK Beanie
Thanks for the note - Let us know how you get on.

We have gone Kindle mad here I have bought one for me, one each for daughter & son. Kindle app on two HTC phones. Kindle for PC on laptop & desktop. Kindle App on Galaxy Tab 10.1. FBReader on the Tab.

I also have Calibre eBook Manager on laptop & desktop. It is a brilliant stand alone piece of software that you can convert from one eBook format to another. Up and download books to and from the Kindle, or just use Calibre as eBook reader. Thoroughly recommended if you don't already have it. (Also available for those poor folk who are stuck with Apple and those afflicted with Linux.)


----------

